# How to create a transfer with different sized stones?



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm sure this has been addressed but I couldn't find a thread where it described how it was done.

But, how do you create a transfer with different sized stones? Do you have to have a separate template for each size or can you cut the different sizes in the same template and apply the stones in a certain order?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I would think it would depend on the software your using. I use the rStones with Corel X3 and you can absolutely mix the stone sizes in the same template.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

While you can mix them on the same template, it sure makes brushing the stones in a bit of a pain. I make different templates for each color. If I am doing the design on an item myself, I will apply each layer to the item separately starting with the smallest stones. If I am sending a transfer to a customer, I pick up each layer with the mylar starting with the smallest first. Some see this as wasting template material but when you take into account your time to pick the stones out of where you do not want them to go and hand place the right ones, it all evens out. Time is money!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

jean518 said:


> While you can mix them on the same template, it sure makes brushing the stones in a bit of a pain. I make different templates for each color. If I am doing the design on an item myself, I will apply each layer to the item separately starting with the smallest stones. If I am sending a transfer to a customer, I pick up each layer with the mylar starting with the smallest first. Some see this as wasting template material but when you take into account your time to pick the stones out of where you do not want them to go and hand place the right ones, it all evens out. Time is money!


Yeah...that is what I was wondering about. I figured maybe you could brush in the larger stones first but wondered about how much effort was involved in trying to remove stones that didn't cooperate..lol. 

The other thing I've seen is where a certain element within a design has a string of stones that are progressively different in size from the next stone. I presume this just adds additional complexity and at some point you just need to place stones in by hand and minimize those types of situations in the design.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If I'm using different size stones, I typically use one template and brush the larger stones in first. I use 2 or more templates if I'm using more than one color with the same size stones.

I think the easiest sizes to work with are ss10, ss16, and ss20. I usually use a separate template for ss6 stones.

Jean has some great pointers!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Stephanie is right in that if you use one stencil that you start with the large stones and work your way down. I have a font called Edwardian that has tapering swirls. With it I usually make one stencil as there are not usually that many other sized stones. I usually handset those. I don't use it very often as it is fairly fancy and most of my text stuff is for team stuff. When you press a transfer that has multiple size stones in the same transfer, you might want to use a transfer pillow so that the bigger stones kind of sink into it so the heat and pressure get to the smaller stones. That was a warning in my instructions from the maker of my system. I use a transfer pillow all the time as sometimes if the item is thin, the glue will go through and stick the item together. A teflon sheet works in the middle also. I like to use a pillow as it helps to reduce/eliminate the heat press creasing of shoulder seams, side seams, sleeves, etc.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Depending on the design, you can use blue painter's tape to cover the holes of the different size (or color). This will help save template material, but it only works if the holes are not close together. For example, if your design is a smiley face, you would put painter's tape over the eyes, nose, and mouth, while brushing in the stones for the circle around the face.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do that sometimes also. If you do not get the painters tape down good on the edges, the stones will go underneath it and then you have to scrape them off the tape. I find that I have better luck with transfer tape. Either one will work. Whatever you have. You do not want to use a high tack tape like scotch, shipping, or duct tape. You will have a sticky stencil.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Drafting tape (office supply store) works perfectly for this...and you can use it over and over. No residue left behind on your template.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> If I'm using different size stones, I typically use one template and brush the larger stones in first. I use 2 or more templates if I'm using more than one color with the same size stones.
> 
> I think the easiest sizes to work with are ss10, ss16, and ss20. I usually use a separate template for ss6 stones.
> 
> Jean has some great pointers!


 
Steph is absolutley right, this is the technique i use and it works well for me, 1x Template, Large Stones Brushed In First, Works well every time for me.

It does also depend on stone size and quality as all stones differ to how they respond to the brush/sponge.

If this is not for you, then Jean as the answer


----------

